# APR Announces 2008 Holiday Sale and Raffle!



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

The APR Holiday Sale has begun worldwide!
All APR ECU Upgrades are currently on sale:








Buy the first program, get a second program for free! When you purchase a single program ecu upgrade you are entitled to a second performance ecu recalibration at no charge. Now you can switch from Performance mode to Stock mode or another Performance program and save $149!
Buy 2 programs and get a fully loaded ecu for free! This includes your choice of 4 performance ecu recalibrations, all the features and options to include fault code erase, throttle body alignment, security lockout and anti-theft! Save up to $600!
Each Tuesday and Thursday APR will announce a new product group to go on sale at http://www.goapr.com!
APR's Performance Exhausts, Carbon Fiber Intakes, Intercooler Systems, Stage 3 and Ko4 Turbocharger Systems, Bipipes, Accessories, Motorsport Line, FSI High Flow Fuel Pumps, APR/Brembo Braking Systems and more will be on sale at the best prices of the year!
























Don't forget to register for APR's Stage 3 raffle!








Registration begins Tuesday December 2nd! APR's annual tradition is back for the 08 Holidays.
One lucky registrant will win a free Stage 3 for any 2.0T FSI or 1.8T!
The drawing will be held Monday December 22 so make sure to register.








New products are on their way!
APR is ready for a great Holiday Season with new product releases scheduled for each week!
2 New Turbocharger Systems, New ECU Upgrades, a new Carbon Fiber Intake, a new Intercooler and more will be announced this December so check out the http://www.goapr.com often for updates!

Our distribution network is stocking many of our sale items and you can find your closest Authorized APR Distributor here http://www.goapr.com/Audi/dealer/locator.php
For product information please visit http://www.goapr.com/Audi/products/index.html for Audi and http://www.goapr.com/VW/products/index.html for VW products. 
APR wishes everyone a great Holiday Season and a successful 2009!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Let me know if you guys have any questions!


----------

